

Duuble: a new microblogging/self-tracking tool (testers needed) - duuble
http://duuble.com

======
swGooF
Do you have any samples, so that I could see what to expect? I would like to
see some examples of how this is better or different than say
tumblr/posterous/twitter.

~~~
duuble
in some ways we are similar to those guys, but we are different as we allow
users to differentiate their posts between private and public. All posts are
recorded in a diary, but public entries can be seen by anyone and they are
displayed on a blog-like page. We believe that there is value to such private
entries.

------
davidbe
Why are stronger passwords not allowed? Stronger, meaning not only letters and
numbers, but also punctuations? like &é"'(§è!çà)-+

------
Jebdm
Did you realize that the term "blugging" has apparently mostly been used to
mean "low quality blogging"?

------
thedjinn
That scrolling hot air balloon made me smile, well done. Animation is a bit
choppy on my machine though.

~~~
duuble
opps, we tried to make it as smooth as possible! which browser are you using?

~~~
thedjinn
It's on a freshly installed Chrome on Windows 7.

~~~
duuble
hmm, we'll work on that then!

------
faitswulff
Shouldn't the hot air balloon go up?

